# Hello from Pueblo Colorado USA



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome Wade!

Where is Pueblo?

I kind of remember receiving a few free government publications from Pueblo...

Cheers,
TP


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Wade, shop for and get the woodenware for your hive this Winter. Finish putting it together and painting the outside (only) and spend the Winter dreaming and wishing for the day your bees are home.


----------



## bigmitch (May 1, 2010)

hello pueblo,,i am starting this spring also,,but have hive parts now,but no bees,,,,i am feeding the wild ones around here(i have a hive set up in the back yard with feremone in it ) but they(maybe 500) come and visit and go home every night,,it is kinda fun,and i am getting a little practice out of it,,hahaha. i bought hive parts from mann lake,and they shipped free,i think that is a good deal,,,i cant wait till spring,,goodluck stay on this site,,you will find ALL the info you will need !!


----------



## PuebloCO (Oct 1, 2010)

toekneepea said:


> Where is Pueblo?


Pueblo CO is about 2.5 hours south of Denver. I can see Pikes Peak out my window.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I am from Pueblo also and am going to start a hive in the spring. Unfortunately I can't find any information on local (Pueblo based) bee clubs or locally sold nucs. I also don't know which bees would be best suited for this climate, I was thinking buckfast or carniolans.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, I've read the forums for a while and finally decided it was time to register


----------



## bigmitch (May 1, 2010)

pikes peak beekeepers association in colorado springs,,they just their last meeting of the year,and next one is in january. they have a website you can find out all the info.


----------



## Mountain Homestead (Oct 24, 2010)

You can see Pikes Peak! So can I but we are about 4 hours apart!  Gotta LOVE Colorado!


----------



## PuebloCO (Oct 1, 2010)

Any beeks around this area (Pueblo/Denver) that already have successful hives: what breed bees are you raising? Thanks


----------

